
Ask HN: What features would you like in an AM radio? - newswasboring
My father likes listening to AM band radio, I have no idea why and I don&#x27;t even know what he is listening to. He will be retiring soon and I would like to make an AM radio for him. I looked it up on the internet and didn&#x27;t find any features beyond turn on and tune. So I ask you guys, if you had a chance to design a AM radio right now, what would you put in it?
======
saltcod
LOVE Am radio. Coincides with some of the best times in my life.

I love it for the amazing analog quality.

#1 feature I think would be strength of signal. Hand in hand with this would
be how you select a frequency. If I were to make one completely from scratch,
I'd do a fine-adjust analog knob. One where you have to do quite a bit of
turning to move it to get it exactly where it sounds best. Love to see follow
up of this later!

~~~
newswasboring
I can understand the use of a an analog knob for aesthetics but I was thinking
of a digital tuner. Is there an advantage that knobs have?

~~~
2rsf
In theory it allows subtle frequency adjustments, practically I don't think
it's needed

------
p0d
I had an old am radio and the battery lasted for years...so good power
management

------
tmaly
I know they depend on advertising, but some of the ads are really annoying. I
wish there was a way to mute the radio during ads.

~~~
tmaly
what I meant was to mute them automatically.

